# Wood branding iron on the cheap ...



## gidon (31 Mar 2008)

I thought it would be nice to mark pieces I give to friends and family with a branding iron so I set about making one. It's pretty rough and ready but here you go if anyone's interested:

Bought a cheap set of letter stamps - £6 this set but sure you can find cheaper:




On this set I needed to grind a flat on the sides of the stamps. Used a similiar setup to how you'd grind a fresh edge on a scraper:




Ready for silver soldering / silver brazingwhatever you want to call it:




It's not pretty but still getting the hang of this!




Using the assembled stamp in non-branding iron mode:




Silver soldering to a scrap piece from my recently fitted Ikea kitchen (a hacked off towel rail):




Finished:







And end result on a scrap piece of Ash:




It works well - I heat it up for less than a minute with my MAPP torch. Would be better if the attachment bit was held vertically but did it quickly and used what I had available.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## PowerTool (31 Mar 2008)

Finished result looks good,thanks for all the pictures.  

Andrew


----------



## gidon (1 Apr 2008)

Thanks Andrew - does the job.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## OPJ (1 Apr 2008)

That's a nice idea. I guess it could save a bit of time and you won't have to spend ages looking for certain letters, or picking out the wrong ones! I bet it's also a lot harder to lose this one too. :wink:


----------



## Philly (1 Apr 2008)

Gidon
Great idea - well executed!
Philly


----------



## gidon (2 Apr 2008)

Thanks chaps. Also Olly I wouldn't trust myself lining up 500 degree stamps properly!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## paultnl (6 Nov 2011)

Is it just me or are the pictures missing.


----------



## johnf (6 Nov 2011)

Where are the pics


----------



## beech1948 (6 Nov 2011)

Yup...no pics visible.
Thank god it's not just me.

Al


----------



## MickCheese (6 Nov 2011)

The original thread is 3½ years old so I assume the photo's were hosted on a photo site and they have now been removed.

Mick


----------

